# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  الجزائر .. في شعر : عبدالمجيد فرغلي

## عماد عبدالمجيد

*لَن نَنْسَى بَطَلَة الْجَزَائِر

جَمِيْلَه
شعر
عبدالمجيد فرغلي
 هَذّة ذِكْرِي جَمِيْلَة .. بِنْت بِوحَرِيد الْأَصِيلَه

كَيْف نَنْسَاهَا وَنُنْسِي .. وَقْفَة كَانَت نَبِيَّلَه؟

قَد تُغَنِّي الْكَوْن عَنْهَا .. مُنْذ أَيَّام قَلِيْلُه

كَيْف نَنْسَي ان نَّسِيْنَا .. مَاقَامَت بِة جَمِيْلَه؟

حِيْنَمَا شُنَّت هُجُومَا .. ضِد قُوَّات دَخَيْلُه

ثُم قَالَت لَا أُبَالِي .. أَن امَّت يَوْمَا قَتِيْلِه

لَسْت أَرْضِي عَن بِلَادِي .. أَن تَرَي يَوْما ذَلِيْلَه

انَهَا مَا عَوَّدْتَنِي .. أَن أُرِي يَوْمَا بِخَيْلِه

بَل بِرُوْحِي افْتِدَيُّهَا .. تِلْك أَخْلَاقِي النَّبِيَّلَه

عَلَّمْتَنِي أَن أُضَحِّي .. ثُم أَعْطَتْنِي الْوَسِيِلَه

انَّنِي مُهِمَّا أَلَاقِي لَسْت .. أَرْضِي بِالرَزِيلِه

يَا أَخِي ان كُنْت مِثْلِي .. لَاتَلُمْنِي فِي جَمِيْلَه

انَهَا قَامَت بِأُسْمِي .. مَّانُسْمّيّة الْبُطُوْلَه

سُجِّلَت بِالتَضّحِيَات .. الْغُر أَمْثَالَا جَمِيْلَه

أُنْزِلَت بِالْمُعْتَدِيْ  ن الْغُر .. أَهْوَالا ثَقِيْلَه
داهمتهم في حماهم  ..  حينما رامت وصوله
لم تدعهم في هناء  ..  أفقدتهم كل حيله
أوقعتهم في شراك  ..  محكمات  في سهوله
حملتهم كل عبء  .. منذ أيام الطفوله
ما استراح القوم حتى .. وهي في السجن نزيله 

الْقَصِيدَة في  عَام 1958وَهي  ضِمْن دِيْوَان

الْعِمْلاق الْثَّائِر 

وضمن * *الجزء الأول من ال**أعمال الكاملة
وستبقى يا وطني حيا
* 
* وهذه نسخة من القصيدة من ديوان العملاق الثائر الصادر 1959

  

**


رحــــالة الشعـــــر العــربي*

عبدالمجيد فرغلي

* 



جميلة بوحيرد
 خنساء الجزائر

 (  ولدت جميلة بوحريد (1935 في حي القصبة،  الجزائر العاصمة) هي مجاهدة  جزائرية من أكبر المناضلات الائي ساهمن بشكل  مباشر في الثورة الجزائرية  على الاستعمار الفرنسي لها، في منتصف القرن  الماضي.

فقصة المناضلة الجزائرية (جميلة بو  حريد)  واحدة من مليون قصة لشهداء ثورة الجزائر وهي قصة لا تقل في بطولتها  عما  قدمه المليون شهيد لكنها بما احتوته من مآس وصمود ترتفع الى مستوى  الرمز  لتعبر عن كفاح الجزائر وتصبح مثلا على التضحية من أجل الاستقلال.
وكان دور جميلة النضالي يتمثل في كونها حلقة  الوصل بين قائد الجبل في جبهة  التحرير الجزائرية ومندوب القيادة في  المدينة (ياسيف السعدي) الذي كانت  المنشورات الفرنسية في المدينة تعلن عن  مائة الف فرنك ثمنا لرأسها
وفي أحد الايام كانت جميلة متوجهة (لياسيف  السعدي) برسالة جديدة لكنها احست  ان ثمة من يراقبها؟ فحاولت الهروب غير ان  جنود الاحتلال طاردوها وأطلقوا  عليها الرصاصات التي استقرت احداها في  كتفها الايسر وحاولت المناضلة  الاستمرار في الانفلات غير انها سقطت بجسدها  النحيل الجريح.
وافاقت في المستشفى العسكري حيث كانت محاولة الاستجواب الاولى لإجبارها على   الإفصاح عن مكان (ياسيف السعدي) غير انها تمسكت بموقفها فادخلها جنود   الاحتلال في نوبة تعذيب استمرت سبعة عشر يوما متواصلة وصلت الى حد ان اوصل   جنود الاحتلال التيار الكهربائي بجميع انحاء جسدها حيث لم يحتمل الجسد   النحيل المزيد واصيب بنزيف استمر خمسة عشر يوما. لكن لسان جميلة بوحريد   وجسدها كان اقوى من كل محاولات معذبيها بعدها انتقلت  (جميلة) لسجن (بار  بدوس) اشهر مؤسسات التعذيب في العصر الحديث حيث بدأت  نوبات اخرى من التعذيب  استمرت احدى جلساتها الى ثماني عشرة متواصلة، ثم  بعدها السماح لها بوجود  تحقيق رسمي حيث حضر هذاالتحقيق المحامي الفرنسي  (ميسو قرجيه) الذي قال  لجميلة بمجرد توليه الدفاع عنها
(لست وحدك,, فكل شرفاء العالم معك) ورغم ان القاضي المشرف على التحقيق رفض   منحه ساعة واحدة للجلوس معها للاطلاع على ملابسات القضية ولم يستجب الا  بعد  ان هدد بالانسحاب من القضية وايدت (جميلة)
التهديد بأنها لن تجيب عن اية اسئلة في غير وجود محاميها واستمر التحقيق معها قرابة الشهر.
بدأت المحكمة يوم 11 (يوليو 1957 بعد انتهاء التحقيق  وبعد ان رفض عديد من  المحامين الفرنسيين الاشتراك في الدفاع عن (جميلة  بوحديد) لرفض المحكمة  اطلاعهم على ملف القضية ولرفضها ايضا استبعاد  التحقيقات التي اخذت خلال  جلسات التعذيب ودامت المحاكمة أيام عديدة وكان  الحكم هو إعدامها.
وقد خرجت صرخة جميلة من قاعة المحكمة الى ارجاء العالم فقد ثار العالم من   اجمل جميلة ولم تكن الدول العربية وحدها هي التي شاركت في ابعاد هذا المصير   المؤلم عن جميلة فقد انهالت على (داج همرشولد) السكرتير العام للامم   المتحدة وقتها البطاقات من كل مكان في العالم,, تقول: (انقذ جميلة.. انقذ   جميلة).
وتمر ايام قليلة ويتقهقر الاستعمار الفرنسي ويعلن السفاح (لاكوست) انه طلب   من رئيس جمهورية فرنسا وقتئذ العفو عن جميلة ثم يتبجح ويقول (ما من امرأة   اعدمت على أرض فرنسية منذ خمسين عاما) وكانت جميلة رغم ذلك على بضع خطوات   من حتفها وقد تعمدوا اخفاء موعد اعدامها.
لكن ارادة الشعوب كانت هي الاقوى والابقى فوق ارادة الظلم الاستعمار فلم   يتم اعدام جميلة بو حريد كما حكمت المحكمة الظالمة و كما يظن الكثيرين.
و تزوجت في النهاية محاميها جاك فيرجيس الدي ولد في عام 1925 من أب فرنسي   من جزيرة لاريونيون "احدى ممتلكات فرنسا فيما وراء البحار" وأم فيتنامية و   تولى الدفاع عنها و ساند القضية الجزائرية ضد الاحتلال الفرنسي .)  " منقول "


*

----------


## عماد عبدالمجيد

أخي في الجزائر

شعر

عبدالمجيد فرغلي

أخي في الجزائر كافح وثابر  ..  وحطم قيودك رغم المكابر

وحرر بلادك من كل جائر  ..  أخي في الجزائر كافح وثابر

أخي عن حماك تأهب ودافع  ..  ولا يرهبنك قصف المدافع 

فنيل المنى في اقتحام المعامع  ..  أخي في الجزائر كافح وثابر

أدرها على الظالمين البغاة  .. وخاطر  بروحك يا ابن الأباة

وكن ف الوغى مثلا في الثبات  ..  أخي في الجزائر كافح وثابر

فعار أخي أن تسام الهوانا  ..  وأنت الذي في العلا لن تدانى

وماضيك دوح هذا الزمانا  ..  أخي في الجزائر كافح وثابر

أخي قم تأهب لنيل المعالي  ..  وواصل كفاحك يوم النضال

فما نالها غير من لا يبالي  .. أخي في الجزائر كافح وثابر

حكومتك استيقظت للاعادي  ..  وقامت تحارب جند الفساد

وتعلن صوتك في كل وادي  ..  أخي في الجزائر كافح وثابر

وإني وراءك في كل حين  ..  أصون تراث حماك الأمين

وأدفع عنه أذى المعتدين  .. أخي في الجزائر كافح وثابر

حقوقك لا بد  أن تستردا  .. وخصمك لابد من أن يصدا

ولن يستباح حماك المفدى  .. أخي في الجزائر كافح وثابر

إذا كنت للمجد تبغي الصعودا  ..  بأرضك لابد من أن تسودا

ولابد من أن تهز الوجودا  ..  أخي في الجزائر كافح وثابر


......................



القصيدة مهداه إلى البطل المجاهد : عباس فرحات .. وهي  ضمن ديوان العملاق الثائر الصادر 1959
وهذه نسخة من القصيدة في الديوان

----------


## عماد عبدالمجيد

الشعاع المقتول
بوضياف صوت لن يموت
شعر
عبد المجيد فرغلي

قتلوا شعاع الشمس

في نهر الحياة

وخضبوا رمل الفلاة

وقد تحدر من رباه

كتموا الشهيق

بمصدره

وعلي أديم الأرض

قد سفكوا دماه

قد كان (بوضياف)

الشعاع

بشمس إشراق

الحياة

وثورة الأمل السعيد

من أرجعت شعب الجزائر

للوجود

أحد الشعاعات التي

مدت يد الشمس

المنورة السنا

من فجر أنداء الصباح

وقد بدا الظل

المفضفض للجباه



والقصيدة مكونة من 260مائتان وستون شطرا شعريا وقيلت في 17-7-1992

ورحم الله الرئيس: بوضياف والشاعر:عبد المجيد فرغلي-شيخ شعراء صعيد مصر

والقصيدة ضمن الجزء الثاني من الأعمال الكاملة

الصرح الخالد

وهذه نسخة خطية نادرة من القصيدة بخط يد الشيخ 
عبدالمجيد فرغلي

----------

